# Video clips?



## Laoshi77 (Jan 23, 2006)

Hello everyone,

anyone know were i can find some Taiqiquan video clips of famous masters rather than modern masters. 
Even maybe, pictures on a website for example would suffice!

Many thanks!


----------



## Dronak (Jan 23, 2006)

Off hand, I can't think of any videos with famous masters from older times.  You might be able to find something from Cheng Man Ching, but I don't really know.  Pictures *could* be easier to find, but you might want to look for them in a book and scan them in.  I have a book or two with line drawings of famous masters based on pictures, so I think that if you look around, you should be able to find books with the pictures.  Sorry I can't really help more, but maybe this is of some use.


----------



## Laoshi77 (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Dronak.

I've been looking on the internet, and all i can find are newer clips. 
Found some really good old clips of Xingyi Quan; http://www.emptyflower.com

But as for old Taijiquan masters, could not find anything unfortunately.

Personally i am not a fan of Cheng Man Ching style, it's a strange and awkward form. I prefer the Traditional Yang style, which flows better and is more powerful, from my perspective.

Best wishes.


----------

